# Thats not a ringsport position!



## Baillif (Jun 26, 2013)

Lego - YouTube

Buttup!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

LOL! very cool


----------



## David Winners (Apr 30, 2012)

Nice

David Winners


----------



## SpookyShepherd (Oct 12, 2010)

Haha! Very fun


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

Haha funny!


----------



## SuperG (May 11, 2013)

Okay....that's a new one and pretty impressive....

Are you working towards your dog walking on her front legs or a "hand" stand??

It's always good to see the versatility of what dogs can do and owners who can train them to do it.

"buttup"....bet that's a first.

SuperG


----------



## Baillif (Jun 26, 2013)

It would be a good start towards walking on the front legs but wasn't planning on it. His job around here is mostly gauging whether or not a dog has DA or can be put with other dogs. Kind of a waste of talent as he is really smart and bites like a hate filled monster. Ive been starting up training to put an MR1 on him but since i have another dog ive been training and its busy around here he's gotten the shaft a bit.


----------



## Wolfgeist (Dec 4, 2010)

Haha, love that back up position.


----------



## KathrynApril (Oct 3, 2013)

That is very cool. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

